# Perfect Gift for All GSD Lovers! :D



## almaherself (Jul 25, 2011)

I came upon this beautiful set of collectible plates. Beautiful GSD paintings!:wub::laugh::wild::gsdhead:

Collectible Plates The Danbury Mint Limited by KnittyCharms​


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Those are nice! I am not much of a collector tho. I would snatch them up if I were.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been looking for this one, myself...lol

"It's smug aura mocks me."


----------

